# French black copper marans



## Mkenner (Jun 2, 2017)

I can not get a picture to upload but I have a 4 week old fbcm that has white spots/bars coming in on her chest and very tops of her wings. Is this normal? She is still very black with just the light spots of white. The breeder, to my knowledge, only breeds fbcm in the marans, no cuckoo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We would really need a picture.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Full-blooded breeds sometimes have recessive genes that show up.These flaws don't amount to anything unless you plan on showing them or breeding them.


----------



## QuinceyKK (Jan 11, 2017)

We have two fbcm chicks, hatched about a month ago, and they have similar markings. Their lineage is not in question; and other than these few white splashes, they are beautifully black, with feathering to their feet. It's interesting, because we have a "retired" fbcm too who has developed the same marking in the past few months, He is 4+ years old, and he never exhibited any unusual coloring before.


----------



## Mkenner (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you for the replies! I would love to post a picture but just can not get it to load! I'm sure she is full blood, the breeder keeps separate pens that do not mix of her birds. This one just made me wonder a bit, she had the white specks and not much in the way of feathering on her legs, but nice dark and pink/white mixed legs.


----------

